# Help with what ive got?



## bend94 (Oct 18, 2013)

So, i inherited a bunch of bottles from my grandfather, and have on and off been getting bottles over the years as presents, in small digs, and in thrift stores (Im 20 by the way). Think you guys could help me sort out what ive got thats desirable/rare/cool? [] Ill post a few pictures of them displayed later today hopefully. Just trying to get a grasp on how the response will be and dont really have time right now, i havent really settled on any sort of specific type of bottle at this pt though so i have a range of different things. Would love to hear what you guys think though and any opinions you have on what ive got!
 Thanks guys Im sure youll help me out as you always seem to have on here!
 Ben


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 18, 2013)

> desirable/rare/cool?


They're all cool to someone, the other parts may be different.
 How many are you thinking of?
 If you can show a good picture of 6 or 8 at a time with a decent description I'm sure someone can narrow it down to keep or throw out. 
 Of coarse you may want to keep them all since they are some of your family treasures.


----------



## bend94 (Oct 18, 2013)

Thats my plan! and yeah don't have much id consider throwing out, as long as theyre embossed i usually like em enough to keep them around.  but yeah hopefully have em up within the hour


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 18, 2013)

> but that will have to wait until tomorrow as its already 2 Am.


I may be asleep again... or really tired.
 What time zone are you in?


----------



## bend94 (Oct 18, 2013)

Thats cool, would love to hear an opinion no matter how long it takes. Im eastern time


----------



## bend94 (Oct 18, 2013)

Alright first batch, L-R 
 1. Mission of CAlifornia soda bottle
  2. Drink ice cold 76, obverse has three kids dancing with drums 
 3. Coke in reg. type, obv. is in script 
 4. coke,
  5. Paul "bear" Bryant Coke Full,
  6. 7-up like-it it-likes one pint
 7. sugar free 7-up (only know from cap)
 8. 7-up with some visible writing, one pint 12 fluid oz embossed, 7 up symbol with ...la written underneath it going vertically
 9. canada dry wink grapefruit beverage


----------



## bend94 (Oct 18, 2013)

#2 L-R Top row then bottom row
 1. sloans liniment
 2. 1 side says buffalo, other says 2 fl oz slade, nothing on front or back
 3. whats visible of label appears to be green u.s but first and last letter may be different, 3ii embossed on back
 4. unlabeled diamond on bottom ring around neck
 5. Sylpho-Nathol cabots 
 6. one side is script and not fully legible appears to say (K?)as. H. Hetchers other side says castoria
 7. bayer aspirin on both sides


----------



## bend94 (Oct 18, 2013)

L-R top first
 1. Bell-Ans on both sides, bottom has ring or rough glass
 2. on bottom - ZDR.  1954   U.S.A.
 3. P D & CO on bottom
 4. Glycerin, half full [something] & Robbins
 5. Harris Pure Flavors Binghampton NY
 6. unlabeled 0 X 9 on bottom


----------



## bend94 (Oct 18, 2013)

Last one for now, not much left but might post another one or two later. 
 Blue Ink - has cross on bottom
 2. no labeling, lip has what looks like something to pour
 3, nothing on bottom
 4. Almost looks like a cup, has a horseshoe with a star in the middle on the bottom, 
 5. Reads through top of glass rather than from bottom, NO. 72    pat in us    dec 22 1903    july 17 1906    M 1
 6. very similar to five except bottom reads normally and says 217    PATFEB1003
 Last three all have very slight purple tinge


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 18, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  bend94
> 
> 
> 6. one side is script and not fully legible appears to say (K?)as. H. Hetchers other side says castoria


 
 Chas. H Fletchers


----------



## cc6pack (Oct 18, 2013)

Ben

 Your Bear Bryant bottle is a 10 ounce commemorative Coke bottle. It dates fron 1981, It's has 3 variants I'll try to explain then to you. If you look on the right side of" A" That has the elephant and scroll. The scroll will end at the botton of the A (variant 1), value is about $5.00, if the tail on the scroll goes a little higher up on the A (variant 2) $7.00 if their is a tail on the elephant and the scroll (variant 3)$10.00. I know this is hard to tell without looking at the variants in person but thats about the best I can do. The prices I gave are about average you might see prices up or down from what I gave.


----------



## saslls (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm new at this bottle digging hobby also and have a couple of the bottles posted here. I'm curious to find out too! I hope you find more answers here!!


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Help with what ive got?*

Well all of us need books to help us know which bottles are old enough to be kept.  To me the ones with no vertical seams on the finish stand a good chance of being hand blown.  That is a key reason to keep them.  The ones with hand tooled threaded finishes are the ones I am trying to get now.   Every mechanical mark of different mold repair or glass forming problem; make them important to keep for me.  Like any hobby it is what floats your boat that gives the greatest smiles on your face.RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Help with what ive got?*

If anyone wants a copy of my outline of what people are looking for in marks on glass bottles that tell you what we look for when we take them home, I have a write up for newbie collectors, that I put together to help you.  send me an email and I will send a copy back by email.  My home page is another information source.  It is a great hobby, and I recently have had a chance to examine a really special bottle, because a man sent it to me - so I could evaluate how it was made.  It was a pint turn molded whiskey bottle with an applied ball type lip and a glass handle. All hand done by an expert early bottle maker.  The unique thing to me was that the turning operation had to be done with the blow-pipe rather than a mold turning mechanism.  This put a few angular twist lines in the neck of the bottle under the applied glass ball type applied finish.  Then it had an applied handle was added after the finish was done and the lower part of the handle was applied with a two rod hand tool - that I have never seen before.  I would like to find some more of these bottles to study the making process some more.  When you get into it as far as I have - it becomes exciting to find illustrations of bottle making skill.      Another new mind blower for the week - is a round ball dish that is about 4" in diameter that was made from a spun disk of glass with a bottom recess and then rolled up towards the top of the round ball but the outside of that disk was tucked with (my count) 38 folds that ended up being the top edge of the ball,.  These folds are about two inches in length down to the central ball 4" diameter.  Each fold is about a 5/8" long at the top, 1/4" wide and the glass thickness there is worked down to about 1/16th of an inch thickness in that ruffled top form.  It is my second mind blower for the week.  RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Help with what ive got?*

And I didn't state that those top folds are about 2-1/4" in length.  The overall height is about four inches top to bottom.  I will be trying to get some pictures tomorrow.  RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Help with what ive got?*

Now I have decided that the disc must have been about 5/16 inches thick and started to be shaped as a lower half of the ball with straight up sides.  Then the maker must have shaped the ruffles and tilted them towards the center in the process of making them.  It is a fabulous work of glass making skill in my opinion.  Picture asap.  RED M.


----------

